# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > The Rumour Mill >  TERRY, LOUISE & MATTHEW RUMOUR

## Emmak2005

In this week's Inside Soap in the 'Soap Snippet' section under Shh! it asks: Which soap love triangle takes a very serious twist when the lady in the middle of it all discovers she's pregnant. What will she do, and more importantly, who is the dad? I thought this might be referring to the Terry Woods, Louise Appleton & Matthew King love triangle - which is about to burst soon anyway. Say no more. The only other triangle I can think of is the Tanya, John & Conrad one in Family Affairs. What does everyone else think?

----------


## Chris_2k11

It's probably referring to Louise, Terry, & Matthew. Although this storyline has already been done before with another Emmerdale Barmaid... Bernice Blackstock! Come on Emmerdale, new ideas please!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Jemma

The storyline's already boring as it is, please don't make Louise pregnant that is the most overused storyline ever.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Emmerdale do too many affair storylines I think!

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope it is not Louise, i have heard that Sadie becomes pregnant by Cain and if you look at spoilers for next week something may happen with her and Matthew. Imagine if Sadie did become pregnant by Cain now that would be a great storyline.

----------


## stacyefc

i thought louise was really evil on terry i felt so sorry for him last night

----------


## i_luv_dennis

and me i feel sorry for him now as well i wish him and dawn get back together

----------


## Potato1992

probably is the louise saga.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Good to see Terry telling her where to go tonight!   :Cheer:

----------

